# instalei o freefonts, mas onde uso exatamente?

## domus-br

peguei o freefonts no emerge, pelo que me consta pertence ao projeto gimp.org, mas nao observei nenhuma alteracao nas fontes, por acaso fiz errado?

gostaria de saber como posso acrescentar mais fontes em programas como OpenOffice, gimp, etc.. ou se existe um documento da nossa lingua (de preferencia BR) q ensine isso

obrigado

----------

## Festrati

E ae Domus blz.....

Primeiro vc tem de colocar no "XF86Config" a linha 

 dentro do section "File"

           FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype" ou freetype

depende qual vc estiver usando...

e na section "Module"

        Load    "freetype"

Isso ja e um comeco para funcionar .....

no openoffice na parte de configuracao tem fontes ae vc encontra todas as fontes que o OO esta utilizando e so adicionar as que vc quiser e pronto.....

o legal seria vc criar um pasta "Truetype" e pegar na net a fontes free que tem de kilo e adicionar nessa pasta...

ja que as fontes type1 sao poucas no linux...

foi mau os acentos ae e que essa maquina e de minha casa e ainda naum acabei de configurar meu gentoo direito  :Sad: 

----------

## domus-br

obrigado amigo por responder, mas veja, acho q nao expliquei direito, meu XF86Config ja carrega o freetype, o antialising nao preciso, pois creio q ja esta rodando

obrigado

----------

## Festrati

A entaum faz assim

no openoffice...

No menu tem tem um item > "openoffice printer administrator"

Clique nele abrirá uma tela de config da impressora tem um botao "fonts"

nele clique em "add" e pronto adicione o diretorio que vc quiser ok....

no gimp

primeiro no gentoo não conheco uma ferramenta como no RH...

entaum tem uma saida que e instalar o gimp-1.3 - eu tenho os dois aqui (1.2 e 1.3) funcionam na boa....

o gimp 1.3 ja vem com suporte ja ....

----------

## AngrA

eu instalaei esse pacote tb.. e aqui, quando terminou o emerge, foi soh reiniciar os programas q ja consegui acessa-la normalmente..

mas nao gostei muito das fontes adicionais ..  :Sad: 

alguem sabe como consigo fontes como Arial, Verdana, etc???

----------

## AngusYoung

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> eu instalaei esse pacote tb.. e aqui, quando terminou o emerge, foi soh reiniciar os programas q ja consegui acessa-la normalmente..
> 
> mas nao gostei muito das fontes adicionais .. 
> 
> alguem sabe como consigo fontes como Arial, Verdana, etc???

 Você pode copia-las de uma instalação Windows e coloca-las no diretório 

```
~/.fonts
```

aonde ~ é o seu diretório home.

Obs.:

não deixe de passar aqui, e baixar as excelentes Bitstream Vera Fonts.

----------

## domus-br

valeu pessoal pelas dicas

----------

## hyper

Mas nao estou entendendo, no meu dir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ tem dois diretorios que me causam duvidas: TTF e truetype

qual a diferenca entre eles  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

